# Bank sent wrong info to the ICB.



## jamestkirk (28 Mar 2018)

Hi All,

A banking institute who I bank with have sent wrong information to ICB. We found out the first time by accident when we tried to get car finance. In the end the bank admitted it was their error, apologies and compensated us. We have discovered it has happened again. There is an issue but the Bank are investigating it and can't seem to get to the bottom of it. I am hopping mad as it has affected us getting credit. Can anyone advise me here what I can do? Do they have a case to answer to? Many thanks


----------



## Jkjk92 (28 Mar 2018)

Totally understand your frustration it's not acceptable we find ourselves in a similar position whereby the reduced payment was given to us in feb but not adjusted on their system until march. An incorrect arrears letter alerted us and the threat of icb negative ( something we have managed to maintain  positive on through thick and thin last 8 years ) and at a time we were renewing an annual finance commitment . After several frustrating phone calls, making them listen to recordings and read notes they confirmed we were right and they were wrong but the system was auto so thwy needed to find a way around it when redress calculations were still pending.  Then this week again more letters more icb threats and an escalation in our account to a team who watch problematic payers . It's 100% inaccurate and I lodged a firm complaint today. If you Google defamation of character it's incorrect false information available to a third party with the potential to cause harm. This would be the next step if not sorted and like you they say it will be done when the calculations are over and any incorrect data would be retracted but as you have experienced the damage is already done and it's all about perception in the financial world I don't believe they back track ever on a refusal .just my opinion but very very annoying best of luck


----------



## jamestkirk (6 Apr 2018)

So after a long investigation Ulster Bank have admitted their mistake and can't tell us how they did it. Offered a token gesture of compensation and where told in so many words thats all they are offering and more or less take it or leave and heres the cherry on the cake CAN"T not guarantee that the wrong information won't be sent to the ICB again. God in heaven above. Ok I am going to the Financial Ombudsman to complain.


----------



## DeeKie (6 Apr 2018)

What was the token gesture out of curiosity? Thanks


----------



## corktim (6 Apr 2018)

I also received an arrears letter out of the blue from UB. Turns out they have been incorrectly reporting arrears on my account for about 10 months!

Major breach of CPC and id say by the looks of this its becoming a much bigger issue. Got a half arsed letter when i complained... ill be taking this further.

@Brendan Burgess is this something we can highlight. I cant honestly believe they didnt know this was happening.


----------



## Miakk (7 Apr 2018)

@corktim -as a matter of interest, do the arrears date from when they identified you as impacted and gave you back the tracker rate?


----------



## jamestkirk (9 Apr 2018)

Less than 400 euros.


----------



## jamestkirk (9 Apr 2018)

Yeah I am going to seek legal advice but haven't a clue where to start. This is the second time that have sent the wrong info to ICB. It has cost us in terms of getting finance and severe embarrassment. I would appreciate anybody on here in a similar position offering me advice as to what to do next. Many thanks


----------



## RedOnion (9 Apr 2018)

jamestkirk said:


> Ok I am going to the Financial Ombudsman to complain.


Data protection office might be a better port of call.


----------



## jamestkirk (9 Apr 2018)

RedOnion said:


> Data protection office might be a better port of call.



Hi RedOnion.

Yes that makes sense. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## corktim (9 Apr 2018)

@Miakk  no it didn't have anything to do with the tracker.


----------



## jamestkirk (10 Apr 2018)

Hi Corktim, can I ask what you plan to do? Are you seeking legal advice and making a complaint to DC and FO?


----------



## corktim (11 Apr 2018)

Im still at complaint stage with them as they initially tried to fob me off so im waiting to see the outcome


----------



## jamestkirk (11 Apr 2018)

Well I have a full letter of apology admitting their mistake. It took 2.5 months. I am not letting this go.


----------



## Karlmx2 (19 Dec 2018)

Hi folk. Sorry for jumping on your band wagon here. I'm also in a situation where bank have been reporting me for over 12 months now. I've sent 1 letter to then.  No reply. I followed it up with 2 solicitors letters . But they did reply by saying that they are looking into it . Now we are into 15 months of been reported and 3 months after they were first notified.


----------



## Futurelookin (19 Dec 2018)

Ditto with wrong info to ICB and Central Credit Register. In my case I did have arrears but entered a PIA and on completion 18 months ago, all entries on both registers should have been updated. 3 separate banks involved. Registered letters ignored and when you do get speaking to somebody, there is NO sense of urgency to address. Even my PIP is getting fobbed off. 
Agree with @corktim that @Brendan Burgess might think of creating an AAM campaign around this. 

Another example of the banks having no real accountability for an issue which can have profound implications on their customers.


----------

